# LowEndTalkin' - LET is back - sort off - check it out!



## Marc M. (May 17, 2013)

Alright, so after some thinking and thinkering I've set up LowEndTalkin' for the folks who miss the layout of LET and Vanilla Forums.

You can check it out here: http://www.lowendtalk.in

Who's running this? Well me, MannDude (who's also running this forum), Jarland, Nick_A, KBeezie and MitGib so far. It's not meant to take anything away from VPS Board, but rather to offer a secondary forum who miss the old LET.

We need suggestions and and feedback from the community.

Oh, and we also have a Chef over there, not to be confused with Chief, lol.


----------



## peppr (May 17, 2013)

wow addiction camp.. Nice work.. and where is the thanks button


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

God! More forums? One dies and thousands pop up.


----------



## Marc M. (May 17, 2013)

That's the idea, to have more than one and to have the same community on all of them.



SeriesN said:


> God! More forums? One dies and thousands pop up.


----------



## David (May 17, 2013)

& LowEndBox?


----------



## BK_ (May 17, 2013)

...too...many...different...forums... D:


----------



## TruvisT (May 17, 2013)

I'm waiting for HighEndTalk and HighEndBox to popup! ^_^


----------



## Noerman (May 17, 2013)

LET 2.0


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 17, 2013)

LOL Chef...


----------



## Jack (May 17, 2013)

Looks like someone loves you already marc.


----------



## Noerman (May 17, 2013)

Down...

http://www.lowendtalk.in/cgi-sys/defaultwebpage.cgi


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

Jack said:


> Looks like someone loves you already marc.


Called it! Wonder who is watching here that closely and super angry at the concept of LET losing traffic. I'd bet they either:


A. Advertise on it


B. Own it


That's a big group, too big to be called an accusation to any degree that would be irresponsible.


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

Oh attacked already?


----------



## Jack (May 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> Called it! Wonder who is watching here that closely and super angry at the concept of LET losing traffic. I'd bet they either:
> 
> 
> A. Advertise on it
> ...


It's _not_ coming from CC's network


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

Jack said:


> It's _not_ coming from CC's network


My login isn't coming from Texas


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 17, 2013)

Yes, the one thing this community needs is to be split again....


----------



## Marc M. (May 17, 2013)

Nah, it's fine, no one is attacking it. I'm hosting it for now. And it's not ment to split anything. Those who want to join are more than welcome. The people who run it are as diverse as they come.


----------



## Jack (May 17, 2013)

marcm said:


> Nah, it's fine, no one is attacking it. I'm hosting it for now. And it's not ment to split anything. Those who want to join are more than welcome. The people who run it are as diverse as they come.


No one's attacking it? what the freak is with the 80% packetloss then?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 17, 2013)

This is going to be as successful as sqz.io


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> This is going to be as successful as sqz.io


 LOL

Here is a contest ;-)

http://www.lowendtalk.in/discussion/4/contest-show-what-cc-staff-could-be-thinking-about-this-site


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

Now all we need to do is mass capture LET content and post it all into there 

Repeat after me:

Bahahahahahahaha!


----------



## David (May 17, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Now all we need to do is mass capture LET content and post it all into there
> 
> Repeat after me:
> 
> Bahahahahahahaha!


 Your name reminds me of this song;


----------



## Marc M. (May 17, 2013)

All the Level 3 DDoS attacks aren't cool. I'd rather you just email me and tell me why?!


----------



## Punjabi (May 18, 2013)

Huh! Had to sign-up just because of Vanilla.

I was thinking of working on Vanilla style theme for IPB  Not sure if it's possible.

& LOL at "Chef". Nice touch!


----------



## TruvisT (May 18, 2013)

Punjabi said:


> I was thinking of working on Vanilla style theme for IPB  Not sure if it's possible.


It is possible but would take time. I have done some crazy custom layouts with IPB but it takes some work.


----------



## Marc M. (May 18, 2013)

Vanilla isn't really any good. It lacks in many areas. I set this up for people who miss the layout, but at the same time people have already started questing it. I've invited a bunch of people over to administer it, so there isn't really any conspiracy behind it (big lol).


----------



## concerto49 (May 18, 2013)

Why is it down again?


----------



## Ivan (May 18, 2013)

It's down now.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 18, 2013)

http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/lowendtalk-update/

Just updating it here:

Unfortunately we were hacked for a third time. Vanilla Forums appears to have numerous exploits which the hackers took advantage of. We are now working directly with Vanilla Forums to get LowEndBox safely and securely back online. More information will follow shortly.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

David said:


> Your name reminds me of this song;


New song for me there. Like it.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

marcm said:


> All the Level 3 DDoS attacks aren't cool. I'd rather you just email me and tell me why?!


Your Vanilla forums getting DDoS'd?  Little f*ckers.


----------



## Marc M. (May 18, 2013)

We have Enterprise Level DDoS mitigation so the attacks aren't can't really take the site down. I was trying to provide a service to the community, however the people behind LET/LEB (and you know who they are) seem to think otherwise, so like cowards they hide behind ridiculous nicknames and slander me and Jarland from Catalyst Host in public like we're trying to hide or something.

Look here: http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/lowendtalk-update/

Vanilla is a piece of crap forum software, everyone knows that. The only cool thing about it was its layout on the front end, but the back end is total trash.

At this point I am totally disgusted with what LEB/LET has become, so I've taken down the Vanilla Forum. I mean a stock forum colored green is hardly a copy cat.

I'd like to actually do it right and use some decent software and have some of you guys take care of it. It's by the community, for the community.

This is in case anyone is actually still interested in participating in something that starts with LowEnd... Otherwise, screw it. There is VPS Board (I sold my IPB license to MannDude a while back and looks like he put it to good use ), and I am working on my own little thing with XenForo, and when it's good and ready I'll announce it.

Anyway, so far we have a home here and it's all good. So guys let me know what you think.


----------



## Ivan (May 18, 2013)

I'm good with anything. We just need the great people from the LET community in one place to hang out and also a LEB alternative for offers and such.


----------



## blergh (May 18, 2013)

Please, just stop.


----------



## Marc M. (May 18, 2013)

@Ivan I'm more than happy and willing to help, and provide resources and whatever is needed. I don't have the time to moderate and police a forum, and that is why I have invited others, however I like to be part of a community and do something good and useful.

I think that this is a good LET alternative. My only contention was that we should have more than one place to gather. While a forum can go a long way with volunteer work, I think that a site where offers are placed and man hours are required to produce quality work should not be a volunteer based effort, but instead the people who do the actual work should be paid. At the end of the day no one should be required to work for free if it benefits a business.

That's just my two cents.


----------



## blergh (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Ivan (May 18, 2013)

At the moment MinimalVPS (check my sig) is currently being worked on by Jarland, we'll see how it lifts off 

I haven't heard from him yet so I am unsure of whether it is ready or not.


----------



## Marc M. (May 18, 2013)

@Ivan - Pretty cool, I saw it. Let me know if you need anything. I will put the site back online but not with Vanilla, because it's a broke ass piece of crap.


----------



## jarland (May 18, 2013)

Ivan said:


> At the moment MinimalVPS (check my sig) is currently being worked on by Jarland, we'll see how it lifts off
> 
> 
> I haven't heard from him yet so I am unsure of whether it is ready or not.


Feel free to write any content you like 


I don't want to be a "dictator" over it just keep it moving forward.


----------

